# Paris-Brest-Paris 2015



## Greenbank (7 Aug 2013)

OK, LEL 2013 is done and dusted, who's already thinking of PBP 2015?

An qualifying SR series (200, 300, 400, 600) in 2015 will be required.

If 2011 is anything to go by then a BRM ride in 2014 will help get you pre-registered earlier (the longer the ride you do the earlier you can pre-register). (The usual rumours about requiring an SR in 2014 will also appear soon.)

I'm 50:50 about it. I rode it in 2011 and I'd love to go back and do it again (and hopefully won't make the same mistakes, only new ones!). MiniGB will be 5 so should be up for a holiday in France, especially if I can con my brother into riding PBP too so his wife/kids can join them.


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Aug 2013)

I'm giving it some serious consideration. Would be nice to compare LEL and PBP although 5000 riders - the mind boggles. It's an audax not a 100 miler around London!


----------



## PMarkey (7 Aug 2013)

I'm hoping to be doing this as at the end of the day it's "Paris-Brest-Paris" and for the last 12 months every other rider on various Audax rides has been wearing a PBP gilet and I want one 

Paul


----------



## Greenbank (8 Aug 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'm giving it some serious consideration. Would be nice to compare LEL and PBP although 5000 riders - the mind boggles. It's an audax not a 100 miler around London!


 
After the first night it's no real different to being on typical UK Audax that attracts a large field (well, for me anyway as I tend to be near the back of the field on any Audax). I rode plenty of PBP on my own (by choice) or in a group of 2 or 3. The good thing is that there's always someone new to talk to (in broken English/French/German/whatever) coming up the road behind you, and there's always someone just ahead should you want a target to catch.


----------



## yello (8 Aug 2013)

No. That box has been ticked for me.

It was a great experience (a 'must do' for many a cyclist even) and one I am pleased to have experienced, but it holds limited appeal for me now. Not so much 'been there done that' as wanting to know for myself what it was like because, it all honesty, I knew it wasn't quite my sort of thing in the first place. But, you know, you've kind of got to find out!


----------



## Ian H (9 Aug 2013)

On my first PBP I rode with a cheerful, chubby Parisian who said that, while he wasn't really a cyclist, he felt he had to ride it once, because it was his city's event.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

Ian H said:


> On my first PBP I rode with a cheerful, chubby Parisian who said that, while he wasn't really a cyclist, he felt he had to ride it once, because it was his city's event.


 

Surprising that a chubby non-cyclist kept up with you for 1200km!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Aug 2013)

Now my arm is allowing me to cycle again I'm seriously thinking about this. I just need to decide whether to do it on a Brompton or fixed.

I'll be doing an SR and have just renewed my subs for the upcoming season. By the time it starts I'll be back up to doing 100 milers again. By the time I've gotten to 300km I'll know which bike I'll be concentrating on.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Dec 2013)

Plains 310km on the 19th April just entered, in preparation for the PbP and I'll be using my Genesis CdF this year and then hopefully fixed by the year end.


----------

